# Home made road runners



## elusiveadventures (Sep 18, 2016)

Ordered some sickle hooks and a mold for these a while back. Finally got to try them out and they look to have the same action as a store bought jig. Just cost a lot less to make with a better hook! Now that I know they are worth my time I’m going to paint some of the hundreds that I have already poured!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Sweet bass love the black fur road runners.


----------



## elusiveadventures (Sep 18, 2016)

hailtothethief said:


> Sweet bass love the black fur road runners.


I use them mainly for crappie and white bass. Have sizes from 1/32 to 3/8 ounce.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Have sizes from 1/32 to 3/8 ounce.


You answered my question. 

How do you anchor the blade and swivel inside the jig head? Is it connected to the hook in some way or do you place it in the mold with the hook and pour?


----------



## elusiveadventures (Sep 18, 2016)

Lewzer said:


> You answered my question.
> 
> How do you anchor the blade and swivel inside the jig head? Is it connected to the hook in some way or do you place it in the mold with the hook and pour?


The crane swivel that the splint ring is attached to is molded into the lead. The mold that I use to make these have a spot to place these along with the hook.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Is it a DO-IT mold? Those look great! I've always been a fan of sickle hooks too. Nice work.


----------



## elusiveadventures (Sep 18, 2016)

1MoreKast said:


> Is it a DO-IT mold? Those look great! I've always been a fan of sickle hooks too. Nice work.


It is a DoIt mold. Well worth every penny! Thanks!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks! I had to check anyways...
https://store.do-itmolds.com/Pony-Head-Sea-Horse-Molds_c_153.html


----------



## elusiveadventures (Sep 18, 2016)

1MoreKast said:


> Thanks! I had to check anyways...
> https://store.do-itmolds.com/Pony-Head-Sea-Horse-Molds_c_153.html


I have the 1/32-3/8 but I use the sickle hooks for hook up retention


----------

